

Mastering the Craft - wozniacki
http://teddziuba.com/post/58003369831/mastering-the-craft

======
Ziomislaw
> For the last week, I’ve given up Emacs, and am writing Java code in eBay’s
> modified version of Eclipse, and I don’t hate it.

what a strange person ;p

